# Fire Services Elevator



## Jaber Alhaji (Aug 1, 2018)

Does the fire services elevator need to be extended to the unoccupied ( Only
Mechanical Equipment )  roof of new high rise Bldg. Per IBC, 2015 ?


----------



## RLGA (Aug 1, 2018)

An interesting question that probably doesn't have a definitive answer based on the specific words of Section 3007.1.

Section 3007.1 states "every *floor *of the building shall be served by fire service access elevators." Notice the highlight of the word "floor"--it doesn't say "story." If it had stated "story," then it would be more definitive, since an enclosed mechanical space on the roof could be considered a penthouse per Section 1510.2 and not a separate "story." However, since the word "floor" was used, it could be interpreted that an enclosed mechanical space on the roof would require that portion of the "roof" within the enclosure to be a "floor," thereby requiring the fire service access elevator to serve that level. I suggest asking the building or fire code official for their interpretation.


----------



## Jaber Alhaji (Aug 1, 2018)

RLGA said:


> An interesting question that probably doesn't have a definitive answer based on the specific words of Section 3007.1.
> 
> Section 3007.1 states "every *floor *of the building shall be served by fire service access elevators." Notice the highlight of the word "floor"--it doesn't say "story." If it had stated "story," then it would be more definitive, since an enclosed mechanical space on the roof could be considered a penthouse per Section 1510.2 and not a separate "story." However, since the word "floor" was used, it could be interpreted that an enclosed mechanical space on the roof would require that portion of the "roof" within the enclosure to be a "floor," thereby requiring the fire service access elevator to serve that level. I suggest asking the building or fire code official for their interpretation.



Thanks for your quick response.  IBC, 2015, Section 403.6.1 states with *occupied floor* .
403.6.1 Fire service access elevator. In buildings with *an occupied floor* more than 120 feet (36 576 mm) above the lowest level of fire department vehicle access, no fewer than two fire service access elevators, or all elevators, whichever is less, shall be provided in accordance with Section 3007. Each fire service access elevator shall have a capacity of not less than 3,500 pounds (1588 kg) and shall comply with Section 3002.4.


----------



## RLGA (Aug 1, 2018)

Jaber Alhaji said:


> Thanks for your quick response.  IBC, 2015, Section 403.6.1 states with *occupied floor* .
> 403.6.1 Fire service access elevator. In buildings with *an occupied floor* more than 120 feet (36 576 mm) above the lowest level of fire department vehicle access, no fewer than two fire service access elevators, or all elevators, whichever is less, shall be provided in accordance with Section 3007. Each fire service access elevator shall have a capacity of not less than 3,500 pounds (1588 kg) and shall comply with Section 3002.4.


That just stipulates the treshold when a fire service access elevator is required, but not the extent of where the elevator goes to. Either way, I doubt they would require the elevator to go to a mechanical-room-only floor, but it is better to ask early before design rather than them requiring it during plan check when the drawings are completed.


----------



## Jaber Alhaji (Aug 1, 2018)

If you have the IBC, 2015 Handbook , it might have some clarification. I don't have such book. 



Jaber Alhaji said:


> Thanks for your quick response.  IBC, 2015, Section 403.6.1 states with *occupied floor* .
> 403.6.1 Fire service access elevator. In buildings with *an occupied floor* more than 120 feet (36 576 mm) above the lowest level of fire department vehicle access, no fewer than two fire service access elevators, or all elevators, whichever is less, shall be provided in accordance with Section 3007. Each fire service access elevator shall have a capacity of not less than 3,500 pounds (1588 kg) and shall comply with Section 3002.4.


----------



## Jaber Alhaji (Aug 1, 2018)

I would appreciate if you have IBC, 2015 Handbook or IBC 2105 Commentaries, it might have clarifications .


----------



## RLGA (Aug 1, 2018)

Jaber Alhaji said:


> I would appreciate if you have IBC, 2015 Handbook or IBC 2105 Commentaries, it might have clarifications .


Neither the _Handbook _nor the _Commentary _provides any clarification.

My guess would be that it is not required, provided the FSAE on the story below the mechanical room floor has direct access to the stairway (per Section 3007.6.1) that goes to the mechanical floor. Fire fighters will unlikely use the FSAE to go directly to the floor with the fire, but go to the floor one or two stories below and climb the stairs to floor with the fire.


----------



## Jaber Alhaji (Aug 1, 2018)

I would appreciate if you have IBC, 2015 Handbook or IBC 2105 Commentaries, it might have clarifications


----------



## Jaber Alhaji (Aug 1, 2018)

Thanks Dear Rod for your usual support.


----------



## my250r11 (Aug 2, 2018)

Here is the code & commentary;

403.6.1 Fire service access elevator. In buildings with an
occupied floor more than 120 feet (36 576 mm) above the
lowest level of fire department vehicle access, no fewer than
two fire service access elevators, or all elevators, whichever
is less, shall be provided in accordance with Section 3007.
Each fire service access elevator shall have a capacity of not
less than 3,500 pounds (1588 kg) and shall comply with Section
3002.4.
For buildings with occupied floors in excess of 120
feet (36 576 mm) above the lowest level of fire
department vehicle access, at least two of the elevators
must comply with the fire service access elevator
requirements, which are detailed in Section 3007
(see Commentary Figure 403.6.1). The requirements
in Section 3007 are another result of NIST research
following the World Trade Center fire and collapse.
The fire service access provisions work with previously
enacted emergency operation requirements for
elevators, allowing elevators that comply with Section
3007 to remain in service for trained fire fighters to
reach the upper levels of a building within a reasonable
amount of time and to stage their fire-fighting
operations at a level below the actual fire. These elevators
must be provided with a lobby of a minimum
size which is protected by at least 1-hour fire-resistance-
rated smoke barriers. The lobby must be
directly connected to one of the interior exit stairways
and that stairway must contain a standpipe as
required by Section 905. These lobbies may also
serve as the area of refuge required as part of an
accessible means of egress. People waiting for assistance
in egress will need to be helped to a safe location
before one lobby or another is used as the
staging location for fire fighting.
The need for at least two elevators complying with
Section 3007 is based on past experience showing
that on many occasions elevators are not available
because of various reasons, including problems in
operation, routine maintenance, modernization programs
and EMS operations in the building prior to fire
fighter arrival. A minimum of two fire service elevators
provided with all of the benefits afforded by such elevators
better ensures that there will be a fire service
access elevator available for the fire fighters’ use in
the performance of their duties.
The requirement for a minimum capacity of 3,500
pounds (1588 kg) for fire service access elevators
allows for design flexibility in the selection of elevator
cars while still providing the necessary capacity and
size for emergency responder needs. Finally, Section
3002.4 is referenced to ensure that fire service
access elevators will be large enough to accommodate
an ambulance stretcher.


----------



## Rick18071 (Aug 2, 2018)

I hope this helps:

2009 IBC 1509.2 A penthouse or penthouses in compliance with Section 1509.2.1 through 1509.2.4 shall be considered as a portion of the story below.


----------

